# Voluntary/Flex OT @ DC



## BigTookie (Jul 27, 2022)

Just wondering if anyone could please explain exactly what each term mean’s on the myTime app for DC. I’m trying to flex up but wanted to make sure I’m doing so correctly?.. Like what is each option, example 
(“Voluntary ⬆️…Full,Half early,Half late,Extend early,extend late and any”) Really appreciate if someone could help me out!..Thank’s!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2022)

BigTookie said:


> Just wondering if anyone could please explain exactly what each term mean’s on the myTime app for DC. I’m trying to flex up but wanted to make sure I’m doing so correctly?.. Like what is each option, example
> (“Voluntary ⬆️…Full,Half early,Half late,Extend early,extend late and any”) Really appreciate if someone could help me out!..Thank’s!


Welcome.
Flex up is get more hours.
Flex down is to get less hours.
Log in
Click the calendar with the check mark
Select the day you want to flex down, this will bring up all of the options for that day
Select whichever option you want under “voluntary down” (if you select “full”, it only applies if they can approve the entire shift, half early would be if you want to come in mid shift, half late is leaving mid shift, any is whatever they can approve)
Click Save
If it’s approved you should get a push notification, or you can check your schedule for that day.
Thanks 
@Inboundbeast 
@Hal


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jul 27, 2022)

Flex up:
Full = want to work the entire shift, not willing to work only half
Half early = want to work the first half of the shift
Half late = want to work the second half of the shift
Any = want to work the entire shift, but willing to work whatever can be approved
Extend early = only applies to a B1 shift, but want to come in 2hrs early to make it a 12hr shift
Extend late = only applies to a B2 shift, but want to stay an extra 2hrs late to make it a 12hr shift

Flex down is the reverse, where you’re picking which part you don’t want to work, which is what @Hardlinesmaster posted.


----------

